# TIVO for Travel



## RJSmoker (Dec 30, 2003)

I want a small TIVO I can take with me on vacations and business travel. I just want the channel guide and a minimum amount of buffer to pause programing. I don't need large disc space for recording.


----------



## ct1 (Jun 27, 2003)

http://www.slingbox.com/


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Slingbox or Roku is the way to go.


----------

